# Soooooo confused!



## Toprealtor (Sep 18, 2012)

Where do I begin.... I recently got married to my husband 6 months ago. I am a 24 year old girl and my husband is 44. We have been together for 6 years coming this October. Our relationship up until we got married was the most amazing relationship anyone could ever be in... The moment we got married, we completely gave up on each other and neglected our marriage. While our hardship through our marriage was happening, I met another man when I went for a business seminar. We have deeply fallen for each other and have nonstop communication with one another. We want to live together, and start an amazing life but I don't have the heart to let go of my husband who has never done anything wrong to me. He has always been faithful and truthful. I don't know what to do.... Should I leave my husband and take a leap of faith with this new man or should I stick it through with my husband who truly adores me. I want to let him go but i don't have the heart.... What should I say and how should I address this to him? I need to make up my mind very quickly....


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2012)

Wow honesty is the best policy, cheating is not the answer trust me I know but you gotta follow ya heart. Remember one thing the grass is not always greener on the other side..........


----------



## IrishGirlVA (Aug 27, 2012)

You are holding your husband's life, love and happiness in your hands. He must know what is going on so HE can make an informed decision about what HE wants to do. Perhaps he'll walk away or maybe he'll want to reconcile. For good or for bad he needs to know. And you also need to figure out what is so broken that you have turned to another man. Your husband once was everything to you. What happened to change that? You may not know the answer to that right now but you need to figure it out. But something to consider....... You need to break contact with this OM in order to do that effectively otherwise your judgement will be clouded. As long as this other man is around you will just be in the fog. 

If you truly love this OM more than your husband than do for him what he would do for you....... let him go and let him find someone who will love him the same way he loves them. If he is such a wonderful man then you'll do him this favor.


----------



## WalterWhite (Sep 14, 2012)

Toprealtor said:


> Where do I begin.... I recently got married to my husband 6 months ago. I am a 24 year old girl and my husband is 44. We have been together for 6 years coming this October. Our relationship up until we got married was the most amazing relationship anyone could ever be in... The moment we got married, we completely gave up on each other and neglected our marriage. While our hardship through our marriage was happening, I met another man when I went for a business seminar. We have deeply fallen for each other and have nonstop communication with one another. We want to live together, and start an amazing life but I don't have the heart to let go of my husband who has never done anything wrong to me. He has always been faithful and truthful. I don't know what to do.... Should I leave my husband and take a leap of faith with this new man or should I stick it through with my husband who truly adores me. I want to let him go but i don't have the heart.... What should I say and how should I address this to him? I need to make up my mind very quickly....


Leave your husband and do not date anyone until you fix the issues in your own life. You are not girlfriend/wife material. 

Find out what it says about you when you (1) marry a man 20 years older, and (2) want to jump ship fast and into another man's bed. 

It is self-evident that your parents did a poor job of teaching you about life, men, dating, and what is appropriate.

Until you fix yourself, you are poison to yourself and to any guy that couples with you.


----------



## confused2000 (Sep 28, 2012)

I would say if you end it with your husband, be single and enjoy life before you tie yourself down again. One thing I regret is jumping straight to another relationship in my 20's, so basically from 21 to 33 I was in 2 relationships, and now I wish I had had stayed single for a while after the first one ended.


----------



## IndiaInk (Jun 13, 2012)

Obvious Troll is Obvious.


----------

